# On the Never Summer Swift.



## timmytard

https://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## deagol

I love the way you jumped over that orange fence on the cat track. I used to do stuff like that when I was younger... good times. 

I hope to try the Swift myself if the stars align this season.


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> I love the way you jumped over that orange fence on the cat track. I used to do stuff like that when I was younger... good times.
> 
> I hope to try the Swift myself if the stars align this season.


K, well you better be way older than me?

Or that shit doesn't cut it, haha.
I turn 41 in a month.

So.... Get back on the jumpin' fences train haha.

Yeah, I am really really liking that Swift. It rides everything awesome in my opinion.

Didn't bring the RipSaw yesterday, it woulda definitely been out of its element.
Brought the West X 160, but even that wasn't that great in the powder.
Did 1 run on it, cause I wasn't sure if/how much powder there was going to be.

After seeing that it was 2 feet deep in some places, back to the rack it went.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Not that the West X was bad, but it wasn't set up for powder, I'd been riding it on groomers lately. I coulda moved the bindings a bit & it would have been better.

Luckily, I didn't have too. haha


TT


----------



## BFBF

timmytard said:


> Man, I love this deck.
> 
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/
> 
> TT


Awesome! Stil haven't been out on mine as I rode shreddy krueger in the pow....Probably get out on it next month>


----------



## OU812

timmytard, you ride the wide versions of boards for the float or you just prefer wider boards? Cause if I remember your feet don't need it, right.


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> I love the way you jumped over that orange fence on the cat track. I used to do stuff like that when I was younger... good times.
> 
> I hope to try the Swift myself if the stars align this season.


Haha, yeah that was a bit sketchy, almost clipped it. 
I woulda ate shit & done @ 3 somersaults I bet.

I have a thing for fences, haha.
For some reason I gotta jump em or weave in & out between the ropes,

Usually the fence marks some sort of drop off or something like that?

I like to pull out the poles & move them down into the drop a bit, them pull the ropes down low.

Makes for some deadly drops. haha.

https://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## timmytard

OU812 said:


> timmytard, you ride the wide versions of boards for the float or you just prefer wider boards? Cause if I remember your feet don't need it, right.


Correct, I only have 9.5 boots @ the most, if I can smash my way into a 9 I will.
Mostly 9.5's though.

I'd have to say for the amount of extra edge I get.
The float is an added bonus I guess? haha 

I like to be able to put by board on edge & have it go to 90 degrees or very close to it, before I get boot out.

You can carve some DEEP ass trenches like that.

The main reason though is, WHERE I'm riding.
I go down some pretty stupid shit sometimes, like damn near vertical.
If I have any boot overhang, I'm fucked I can't stop.

I gotta be able to stop & STAY in that spot if I need too.

Have a look @ neni's profile picture.
She's tiny & rides boards (for the most part, bigger than what is suggested)

If she was on a board that critics would suggest for her size.

I don't think she'd be able to stand on that steep of a slope.
Especially if it was ice, her toes would be sticking out.

She'd go down & have a hard time stopping. 


TT


----------



## OU812

Yea I thought I remembered you saying something like that last time. Makes sense.


----------



## emc19

I know this isn't the Swift's' intended use, but how is it on hard pack/groomers? I have a ripsaw now and it just doesn't work in the deep stuff here in Colorado, and I really have no use for a groomer bomber right now. I still want something with good edge hold but absolutely slays powder. Does this fit the bill? How does it compare to the West?


----------



## deagol

timmytard said:


> K, well you better be way older than me?
> 
> Or that shit doesn't cut it, haha.
> I turn 41 in a month.
> 
> ..


Yup, Timmy, I still have a few years on ya.. 

maybe not *WAY* older, but ..

Old school forever!


----------



## buggravy

emc19 said:


> I know this isn't the Swift's' intended use, but how is it on hard pack/groomers? I have a ripsaw now and it just doesn't work in the deep stuff here in Colorado, and I really have no use for a groomer bomber right now. I still want something with good edge hold but absolutely slays powder. Does this fit the bill? How does it compare to the West?


It's a lot of fun on groomers too. It's not so drastic of a shape that it's weird outside of powder. It's firmer than the West, rails turns, but the original RC profile make it a little more surfy (I hate using that word, but...) than the West. I haven't really done any switch riding on it.


----------



## linvillegorge

If you're looking for a one board resort quiver solution, the Swift ain't it. It handles groomers just fine for a pow stick, but it's definitely a quiver low stick IMO.

You need to wait on the 25. That's the board you want.


----------



## emc19

buggravy said:


> It's a lot of fun on groomers too. It's not so drastic of a shape that it's weird outside of powder. It's firmer than the West, rails turns, but the original RC profile make it a little more surfy (I hate using that word, but...) than the West. I haven't really done any switch riding on it.


Thanks for the input. It's definitely in the running.


----------



## emc19

linvillegorge said:


> If you're looking for a one board resort quiver solution, the Swift ain't it. It handles groomers just fine for a pow stick, but it's definitely a quiver low stick IMO.
> 
> You need to wait on the 25. That's the board you want.


Any recommendations then? Something to hold me over until the 25 comes out?


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> Yup, Timmy, I still have a few years on ya..
> 
> maybe not *WAY* older, but ..
> 
> Old school forever!


K, well you're lucky then.................................


Old school forever!


TT


----------



## timmytard

emc19 said:


> I know this isn't the Swift's' intended use, but how is it on hard pack/groomers? I have a ripsaw now and it just doesn't work in the deep stuff here in Colorado, and I really have no use for a groomer bomber right now. I still want something with good edge hold but absolutely slays powder. Does this fit the bill? How does it compare to the West?


Hmm, yeah, you know, I was actually going to say something about that in a different thread.

Usually you hear, "powder boards suck on groomers or anything but powder"

The swift rides groomers awesome, a little too awesome in my opinion.
If turning a board into a powder slayer REALLY does affect the way it rides on groomers?

Then, let's make this SWIFT even more of a powder slayer.
Pointier, more taper, less tail, deeper fish tail.
Everything you can think of.

Until it actually is squirrely on the groomers.
I'd like to see what that board looks like.

Hopefully that comes to fruition. Please please please, haha


TT


----------



## federationsport

:snowboard1:


----------



## jayb

I have been looking for a powder powder board that will also charge and carve up groomers. I have a bunch of arbors (coda, westmark, draft) so I have been looking at a shready, but I dont think its stiff enough. I had a NS SL I beat the shit out of for 8 years. I am really thinking of going back home to Never summer.


----------



## buggravy

jayb said:


> I have been looking for a powder powder board that will also charge and carve up groomers. I have a bunch of arbors (coda, westmark, draft) so I have been looking at a shready, but I dont think its stiff enough. I had a NS SL I beat the shit out of for 8 years. I am really thinking of going back home to Never summer.


The Swift is awesome for just that. It's moderately stiff and damp, and the shape really isn't that drastic. I've ridden it in pow, but also had a full day on soft, perfect groomers on it, and it carves like a champ.


----------



## jayb

Thats what I was hoping based on the research I've been doing. it sounds like it was based off the chairman. Now the really hard part telling my wife I need a powder board that just so happens to be $ 600.00.....t least I have a spare set of 390 boss to go on if for now


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Been ridin the Swift here in Japan for the last couple weeks, and can honestly say that it's a goer!!!!!


----------



## timmytard

I just got a message from a buddy who wants to sell his 157 & buy the 162.

Sooooo.

Anyone want to buy a virtually brand new powder slayer?

TT


----------



## M.C._Dub

timmytard said:


> I just got a message from a buddy who wants to sell his 157 & buy the 162.
> 
> Sooooo.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a virtually brand new powder slayer?
> 
> TT


Potentially. Price? This thing looks like my dream board. Just not sure if my 12.5 boot would fit on the 157 or if I should hold out for the 162. Want it to still be surfy and snappy for tight trees.


----------



## timmytard

M.C._Dub said:


> Potentially. Price? This thing looks like my dream board. Just not sure if my 12.5 boot would fit on the 157 or if I should hold out for the 162. Want it to still be surfy and snappy for tight trees.


Yeah I'm not sure about the boot size thing?

But it fuckin' rocks in the steep, tight trees I've been riding in. 
Better than anything else I've tried.

This is the message he sent me.

"I was thinking $489 shipped (within the US) and little more to Canada. Pretty much $100 off retail. It has 5 groomer runs on it, that's it. Looks brand new. They aren't on sale anywhere and there aren't any used ones anywhere online, so I figure the price is fair for someone that wants one"


TT


----------



## RickB

they beat you to it, man.


----------



## timmytard

RickB said:


> they beat you to it, man.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYLjmtrHMmE


I don't have data on my phone, can't watch it.

What'd they beat me @?

My curiosity is killing me.


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Saw that little clip on Instagram!!!!! Very cool!!!!!

Here's an intermediate screen shot of my Swift in a couple cm's of fresh!!!!! Super fun board to ride!!!!!


----------



## timmytard

But what is the video of?

It seriously is killing me, I can't see it.

I don't have data on my phone & it won't play on my phone either. So it won't play when I go somewhere with wifi.


TT


----------



## OU812

timmytard said:


> But what is the video of?
> 
> It seriously is killing me, I can't see it.
> 
> I don't have data on my phone & it won't play on my phone either. So it won't play when I go somewhere with wifi.
> 
> 
> TT


Promo video from NS on the Swift riding it on groomers and in the park.


----------



## jayb

I have a swift coming in 157 I should see it Monday


----------



## timmytard

jayb said:


> I have been looking for a powder powder board that will also charge and carve up groomers. I have a bunch of arbors (coda, westmark, draft) so I have been looking at a shready, but I dont think its stiff enough. I had a NS SL I beat the shit out of for 8 years. I am really thinking of going back home to Never summer.


Haha well since then.

One of the days a buddy of mine brought his brand new Arbor deck.
Not sure what it was, but I think they are all System rocker no?

Not really sure, but this one was. So full rocker with grip tech.
It was also a regular width deck, but I don't think that affected the ride too much.
Least not in the way I was feeling it..

I did one run on it, haha then RIGHT back to the rack.
It seriously felt like how I could picture riding one of the garbage can lid things kids sit in and slide uncontrollably down the hill in.

Haha yuck, it felt like it was going all over the place. You could turn n shit but everything felt like it took longer to do,like it was precisionless.
If you wanted to do something, you had to start it earlier.

I got used to it by the time I got to the bottom, but I like stiff boots, bindings.
Bindings not as important, cause my boots are really stiff, I can get away with it, but I like those things for their precision, when I want or need to do something, I need it now, like a fraction of a second.

I wasn't getting that feeling whatsoever, on the Arbor.
This was hard pack though & my Roundhouse didn't give me that feeling.
Haha, but I only road the House in deep powder.
I'd imagine on hard pack, it would Prolly feel similar to whatever Arbor I had that day?

On a side note.
I like the look of Arbors pointy pow sticks.
Gotta try one of those on a deep day.


TT


----------



## jayb

Arbor makes both camber and rocker. My coda is camber. My westmark is rocker the park system. My Draft is rocker the jib system. If I'm charging I am on my Coda. My draft is stupid fun for messing around though. Supper soft with brass edges. I have been ridding when I am out with my son, forces me to slow down


----------



## timmytard

I had a little talk with Vince a couple weeks ago.
Told him my idea for a new stick.

I think they should chop the nose off the 157 Swift & stick it on the tail of the 162 Swift.

Creating a twin pow stick, with pointy ends. (Haha I love me them pointy sticks)
But with a slight bit of taper, I said whatever it works out to be, the difference between the two. 

It may need a bit more than whatever the difference is between the 162 & 157 cause I don't think it's very much between the 2?
Might be enough? Maybe if it was set back a bit as well.
I like set back, so somewhere in there, is the perfect happy medium.

Then with all the extra tails from all those chopped up decks.
You mide as well make some twin-ish looking park/groomer decks.
With fish tail ends hahaha.

People will buy em.


TT


----------



## F1EA

Did you get to ride this last week's storm at Cypress??
conditions looked awesome but i couldn't go......


----------



## timmytard

I did one day, when I got there it was kinda sunny. High overcast skies. 
From there it got nasty fast. Within an hour it was full on blizzard.
I was trying to get there early whatever day it was can't remember? I'll be able to tell you in a bit here. Haha cause there's a record of it d'oh

So... 
After trying to get up there early, I managed to get there just before 1p.m.
Mad my way up to skychair,th sign said closed, but it was moving. I just assumed it had been going for a while.

Went over the little roller to get to skychair & there was a fair size line up, not bad by any means, maybe 20 people?
As soon as I pulled up, some dude at the front of the line yelled SINGLE 
Single SINGLE right here scooted my way right to the front of the line.
Within seconds I realized there were only 3, maybe 4 lines down the face, right underneath the chair.
Oh my, HAHAHA I spend a Fuckin lot of time here, maybe 2 other times I've had that face untouched? Maybe 2? I can only remember 1 but there may have been a second one in all those fucking days?

That was fits baby, HAHAHA I'm pretty sure I launched of each tower? We'll see, hope my cams are still there.

Next chair ride up, maybe 4 min later, it was chewed to shit already, , still fluffy but good luck finding untouched.

It was tough to leave that night, stayed till closing. On the way down, my car slid off the road, going slower than walking speed.
I was seriously considering hopping out & dragging my feet while pulling the wheel. Then almost came to a stop just on the shoulder of the road. I think it may have actually stopped, going forward.
Then it slid, completely sideways down an embankment, 12-14 feet.
Out of site& on its side.
Choice words were spoken.
Then some more.
For quite a long time.
As I sat in the car.

Kick my door open walk along the side of my car & climb up the snowbank.
More choice words.

It was already late not a lot of white people up there.
So it took a while to flag someone down.

Finally a white guy drove buy & stopped.
We went to burger king, his treat cause my night sucked.

Buddy even offered up a place to crash since I live about 80km away & all I had was wet snowboard gear, not even shoes, still in my boots & a board.

But I had already made plans to go to whistler that next day, now just a short time away.

Was supposed to meet JJ from the "Is it possible to move to whistler" thread.
(Smart kid, haha I said move to whistler,buy a Dupraz. He did, just that)

So I decided to Hitchhike to McDonald's kiddy corner to the pne @ 3am.
Right down Hastings street. The worst street in Canada. HAHAHA

Surprise surprise, nobody wanted to pick up the guy with the freshly shaven Mohawk, carrying a snowboard. Lol.

Somebody finally picked me up,right at the colosseum,hahaha you could see the McDonald's from where we were.
Buddy looks at me & say "it's right there"
Too which I replied "But I've walked SOOOO far already"
Him & his other ganstered up buddy laughed & he said get in.

1 min later McDonald's haha
Sat there for an hour, met my buddy & started our journey to whistler.
Had buddy bring extra gear for me so only had wet boots.
Got some plastic bags & dry socks. Good to go.

Met JJ @ 6am burned over to the fresh trax lineup, whilst burning one.

Had a huge kick ass all you can eat buffet breakfast.
Then walked outside to a nice clear day & a good 2 feet of fresh.

It was my buddy's first time there, & he's not that good.
He put music in his ears when reminded up for our first run.
I fucking hate that. I told him to take that shit Out a there.
Heaved me off & rode away.

Haha, you Fuckin dumb ass.
JJ was already gone so I got to rip shit up by myself without ever having to look behind me, except for my own sluff.

Found JJ after like 2 runs & we Fuckin tore it up all day.
SUPER awesome day. On no sleep, with tonnes of dubies.

Haven't seen my car since. HAHAHA D'oh

Right now I'm sitting at some school in Vancouver beside the bus stop, on my way to try & get my car out.
But the bill is $319 bucks & I have $260 cash & $54 in the bank.

And my transfer just ran out.
When it rains, it pours.
Gotta be snowin' somewhere though.
I know it. 

Snowboard or die.


TT


----------



## Motogp990

Don't meant to grind you while your car is in the ditch, however great story 

And:



timmytard said:


> It was already late not a lot of white people up there.
> So it took a while to flag someone down.
> 
> Finally a white guy drove buy & stopped.
> We went to burger king, his treat cause my night sucked.
> 
> TT





timmytard said:


> Surprise surprise, nobody wanted to pick up the guy with the freshly shaven Mohawk, carrying a snowboard. Lol.
> 
> TT




bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


You're a warrior N.


----------



## timmytard

Motogp990 said:


> Don't meant to grind you while your car is in the ditch, however great story
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> You're a warrior N.



That's not supposed to be racist, hahaha
I have no problem getting in any car, while stranded in a blizzard.
I don't give a Fuck what color you are.

It's like they pretend they don't see you, haha.
Even young dudes, don't know what's up with that?

TT


----------



## Motogp990

Haha, I don't think anybody that has met you would consider you remotely racist. 

I think its Asian culture. Especially asians that weren't born in North America. Hitch Hiking is pretty much unheard of over there. If you ask them if they ever picked up a hitcher, 99.99% would say wtf is that haha.

I've never picked up a hitcher on the highway, however I have if it's near a hill and the person is clearly hitching their way to the chair lift.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Not many people hitchhike in the land down under anymore!!!!!

Google "Ivan Milat"!!!!!


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> I did one day, when I got there it was kinda sunny. High overcast skies.
> From there it got nasty fast. Within an hour it was full on blizzard.
> I was trying to get there early whatever day it was can't remember? I'll be able to tell you in a bit here. Haha cause there's a record of it d'oh
> 
> So...
> After trying to get up there early, I managed to get there just before 1p.m.
> Mad my way up to skychair,th sign said closed, but it was moving. I just assumed it had been going for a while.
> 
> Went over the little roller to get to skychair & there was a fair size line up, not bad by any means, maybe 20 people?
> As soon as I pulled up, some dude at the front of the line yelled SINGLE
> Single SINGLE right here scooted my way right to the front of the line.
> Within seconds I realized there were only 3, maybe 4 lines down the face, right underneath the chair.
> Oh my, HAHAHA I spend a Fuckin lot of time here, maybe 2 other times I've had that face untouched? Maybe 2? I can only remember 1 but there may have been a second one in all those fucking days?
> 
> That was fits baby, HAHAHA I'm pretty sure I launched of each tower? We'll see, hope my cams are still there.
> 
> Next chair ride up, maybe 4 min later, it was chewed to shit already, , still fluffy but good luck finding untouched.
> 
> It was tough to leave that night, stayed till closing. On the way down, my car slid off the road, going slower than walking speed.
> I was seriously considering hopping out & dragging my feet while pulling the wheel. Then almost came to a stop just on the shoulder of the road. I think it may have actually stopped, going forward.
> Then it slid, completely sideways down an embankment, 12-14 feet.
> Out of site& on its side.
> Choice words were spoken.
> Then some more.
> For quite a long time.
> As I sat in the car.
> 
> Kick my door open walk along the side of my car & climb up the snowbank.
> More choice words.
> 
> It was already late not a lot of white people up there.
> So it took a while to flag someone down.
> 
> Finally a white guy drove buy & stopped.
> We went to burger king, his treat cause my night sucked.
> 
> Buddy even offered up a place to crash since I live about 80km away & all I had was wet snowboard gear, not even shoes, still in my boots & a board.
> 
> But I had already made plans to go to whistler that next day, now just a short time away.
> 
> Was supposed to meet JJ from the "Is it possible to move to whistler" thread.
> (Smart kid, haha I said move to whistler,buy a Dupraz. He did, just that)
> 
> So I decided to Hitchhike to McDonald's kiddy corner to the pne @ 3am.
> Right down Hastings street. The worst street in Canada. HAHAHA
> 
> Surprise surprise, nobody wanted to pick up the guy with the freshly shaven Mohawk, carrying a snowboard. Lol.
> 
> Somebody finally picked me up,right at the colosseum,hahaha you could see the McDonald's from where we were.
> Buddy looks at me & say "it's right there"
> Too which I replied "But I've walked SOOOO far already"
> Him & his other ganstered up buddy laughed & he said get in.
> 
> 1 min later McDonald's haha
> Sat there for an hour, met my buddy & started our journey to whistler.
> Had buddy bring extra gear for me so only had wet boots.
> Got some plastic bags & dry socks. Good to go.
> 
> Met JJ @ 6am burned over to the fresh trax lineup, whilst burning one.
> 
> Had a huge kick ass all you can eat buffet breakfast.
> Then walked outside to a nice clear day & a good 2 feet of fresh.
> 
> It was my buddy's first time there, & he's not that good.
> He put music in his ears when reminded up for our first run.
> I fucking hate that. I told him to take that shit Out a there.
> Heaved me off & rode away.
> 
> Haha, you Fuckin dumb ass.
> JJ was already gone so I got to rip shit up by myself without ever having to look behind me, except for my own sluff.
> 
> Found JJ after like 2 runs & we Fuckin tore it up all day.
> SUPER awesome day. On no sleep, with tonnes of dubies.
> 
> Haven't seen my car since. HAHAHA D'oh
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at some school in Vancouver beside the bus stop, on my way to try & get my car out.
> But the bill is $319 bucks & I have $260 cash & $54 in the bank.
> 
> And my transfer just ran out.
> When it rains, it pours.
> Gotta be snowin' somewhere though.
> I know it.
> 
> Snowboard or die.
> 
> 
> TT


LOL

I'm going to read this again in case I misse something hahahaha

And there I was staring at the mtns from my office thinking not much was happening up there lol


----------



## scotty100

3 beers definitely makes it an easier read...one of Timmy's classic essays right there...:grin:


----------



## snowangel99

timmytard said:


> I did one day, when I got there it was kinda sunny. High overcast skies.
> From there it got nasty fast. Within an hour it was full on blizzard.
> I was trying to get there early whatever day it was can't remember? I'll be able to tell you in a bit here. Haha cause there's a record of it d'oh
> 
> So...
> After trying to get up there early, I managed to get there just before 1p.m.
> Mad my way up to skychair,th sign said closed, but it was moving. I just assumed it had been going for a while.
> 
> Went over the little roller to get to skychair & there was a fair size line up, not bad by any means, maybe 20 people?
> As soon as I pulled up, some dude at the front of the line yelled SINGLE
> Single SINGLE right here scooted my way right to the front of the line.
> Within seconds I realized there were only 3, maybe 4 lines down the face, right underneath the chair.
> Oh my, HAHAHA I spend a Fuckin lot of time here, maybe 2 other times I've had that face untouched? Maybe 2? I can only remember 1 but there may have been a second one in all those fucking days?
> 
> That was fits baby, HAHAHA I'm pretty sure I launched of each tower? We'll see, hope my cams are still there.
> 
> Next chair ride up, maybe 4 min later, it was chewed to shit already, , still fluffy but good luck finding untouched.
> 
> It was tough to leave that night, stayed till closing. On the way down, my car slid off the road, going slower than walking speed.
> I was seriously considering hopping out & dragging my feet while pulling the wheel. Then almost came to a stop just on the shoulder of the road. I think it may have actually stopped, going forward.
> Then it slid, completely sideways down an embankment, 12-14 feet.
> Out of site& on its side.
> Choice words were spoken.
> Then some more.
> For quite a long time.
> As I sat in the car.
> 
> Kick my door open walk along the side of my car & climb up the snowbank.
> More choice words.
> 
> It was already late not a lot of white people up there.
> So it took a while to flag someone down.
> 
> Finally a white guy drove buy & stopped.
> We went to burger king, his treat cause my night sucked.
> 
> Buddy even offered up a place to crash since I live about 80km away & all I had was wet snowboard gear, not even shoes, still in my boots & a board.
> 
> But I had already made plans to go to whistler that next day, now just a short time away.
> 
> Was supposed to meet JJ from the "Is it possible to move to whistler" thread.
> (Smart kid, haha I said move to whistler,buy a Dupraz. He did, just that)
> 
> So I decided to Hitchhike to McDonald's kiddy corner to the pne @ 3am.
> Right down Hastings street. The worst street in Canada. HAHAHA
> 
> Surprise surprise, nobody wanted to pick up the guy with the freshly shaven Mohawk, carrying a snowboard. Lol.
> 
> Somebody finally picked me up,right at the colosseum,hahaha you could see the McDonald's from where we were.
> Buddy looks at me & say "it's right there"
> Too which I replied "But I've walked SOOOO far already"
> Him & his other ganstered up buddy laughed & he said get in.
> 
> 1 min later McDonald's haha
> Sat there for an hour, met my buddy & started our journey to whistler.
> Had buddy bring extra gear for me so only had wet boots.
> Got some plastic bags & dry socks. Good to go.
> 
> Met JJ @ 6am burned over to the fresh trax lineup, whilst burning one.
> 
> Had a huge kick ass all you can eat buffet breakfast.
> Then walked outside to a nice clear day & a good 2 feet of fresh.
> 
> It was my buddy's first time there, & he's not that good.
> He put music in his ears when reminded up for our first run.
> I fucking hate that. I told him to take that shit Out a there.
> Heaved me off & rode away.
> 
> Haha, you Fuckin dumb ass.
> JJ was already gone so I got to rip shit up by myself without ever having to look behind me, except for my own sluff.
> 
> Found JJ after like 2 runs & we Fuckin tore it up all day.
> SUPER awesome day. On no sleep, with tonnes of dubies.
> 
> Haven't seen my car since. HAHAHA D'oh
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at some school in Vancouver beside the bus stop, on my way to try & get my car out.
> But the bill is $319 bucks & I have $260 cash & $54 in the bank.
> 
> And my transfer just ran out.
> When it rains, it pours.
> Gotta be snowin' somewhere though.
> I know it.
> 
> Snowboard or die.
> 
> 
> TT


OMG is all I can say! My life takes turns like this sometimes too and people never believe me!!!!!!

There is guy named Joey Gibbons. Anyway he started a concierge service for Whistler....basically rich people pay Joey to hook them up with parties, girls, clubs and skiing and snowboarding. He has a group of employees he pays to party with his clients. You could seriously work for Joey and make good money!!!!!!!! But you would have to be agreeable to be on camera because there is a TV show. I STG if you sent this post to Joey Gibbons he would hire you!!!!!

Gibbons Life | Gibbons Whistler


----------



## timmytard

scotty100 said:


> 3 beers definitely makes it an easier read...one of Timmy's classic essays right there...:grin:


I know I know haha
They just aren't good though when you compress the shit out of em..


Cause haha I left a huge fuckin' chunk outa that crazy ass adventure
hahaha

The reason I was sitting on the curb with $260 bucks.

The night before I was sitting on the curb I had hitchhiked to where I'm working in Mission, it's a reno job & my boss said if I wanted to crash there I could rather than trying to get home @ 7 or 8pm

So I'm gonna spend the night out here, then all of the sudden some dude wants to buy this Burton X8 I have on craigslist.

In kitsilano, quick check just now 74km 

So I tell buddy I'm going to hitchhike back to my house in Maple Ridge, grab the board, hop on the bus, then the next bus, then the skytrain. 
Should be able to make it by 12 I tell him.

Had to longboard maybe 10km to get to the prime location to put your thumb out. But my good longboard was in my trunk.
The one I was riding now, gets fuckin' wheel bite & launches you like superman if the wheels touch the deck.
I have done it on this one before,:embarrased1:
That took forever, it's almost all up hill. Way behind on time.

Luckily, after standing there for only a few short min, someone I Know a little bit picked me up.
Drove me right to my street. haha back on track, almost.

Grab the board, hop on the shitty longboard, get to the bus stop.
Of course no change, I'm thinkin' k there's one more bus then the skytrain, is the bus driver gonna be cool if I ask if I can just pay when I transfer off to the next bus?

Fawk ,haha haul ass get changefrom the only store 4 blocks away.
One bus gone buy for sure.

Now I'm still close to home & I know by the rime I get all the way out there. There ain't no coming back.


So now I'm trying to get hold of this guy every 5 min, cause I can still turn around if I don't get on the next bus.
Both our batteries were almost dead.
I sent him a message.

You better not fuck me dude, Skytrain will be closed & I won't have any money. 

He said he'd be there.
I told him k shut your phone off till you get there, I did as well.
Showed up on the last train. 

Got off walked up the stairs & a normal not dirty heroine looking young dude walked around the corner. 
With a big smile, knew it was him right away. Nobody's smiling down there @ 2am. 

I had $200 in the add with est bindings all minty fresh.
when he first talked to me, he tried to jew me down.
I told him I kinda needed the money real bad, how about I throw you a sweet jacket for $200 then? He said sure.

Many hours later, I took off one of the 2 jackets I'd been wearing this whole journey, gave it to buddy & he gave me $200 bucks

Now I have money haha I don't give a shit about no stinkin' skytrain.

I don't spend any of it, maybe a couple of McDoubles longboard around call a couple people.

Get a hold of this chic who I have down in my contacts as The "Gobler" haha with quotation marks haha she thinks that's funny Bwa ha ha ha so do I 

she says climb in my window I'm @ the bar it's St.Patty's day 
Haha 3am climb in your window? 
Fuckin' rights, haha that sounds like a deadly plan. haha

I choose to go to 7-11 first, I'm standing outside the store trying to plug my phone into the plug that doesn't work & low & behold The "Gobler" walks around the corner all wasted

Fast forward to daytime now:embarrased1: & The "Gobler" is whinin' that she's got to go to sleep.

Not me, I'm on a mission.
Briefly sit & write that essay while smokin' a joint beside a school.
Ah time to relax haha
K enough of that elect to longboard to the Seabus rather than bus it's right down Hastings & it's crazy what you see. no joke.

Borrow more money cause I'm still short.
Finally pay to get my car out.

But................
I haven't seen it yet, since it slid down out of site.
Walk way into tow yard land & there it is.

Front right tire is low on air, not even a scratch on the pasenger side anywhere.

But the low air thing is sucking here.
When it slid down I guess it landed in soft gravel/muck
It packed a handfull of rocks right into the bead.
Big rocks, little ones, dirt, sticks, all sorts of shit.
Drive half a block to a gas station, use my new phone's fancy flashlight app & my trusty Machete (not a snowboard)
& dig some rocks out.
Pay a dollar for air dig more rocks out.

Eventually I make it worse, now just big rocks with lots of air flowing out beside them.
Pay another fuckin' dollar, fill it as best I can. drive away with my brand new fancy, stupid fuckin' phone on my hood.
awesome.


TT


----------



## Motogp990

Again, you're truly the last of the Mohicans  haha


----------



## deagol

Timmy,

awesome posts.. 

:bowdown:


also, thank you for knowing the difference between "there" and "their"..

Many people %^&* that up.


----------



## snowangel99

So your phone is toast? Gone? OMG!!!!!!

Ok not a day passes by where someone doesn't call me crazy in some way shape or form. So I feel like I get you TT. I totally get you in a crazy to crazy kind of way.


----------



## F1EA

snowangel99 said:


> I get you TT.


No you don't


----------



## timmytard

snowangel99 said:


> So your phone is toast? Gone? OMG!!!!!!
> 
> Ok not a day passes by where someone doesn't call me crazy in some way shape or form. So I feel like I get you TT. I totally get you in a crazy to crazy kind of way.


Had to sell a sought after board really fast to get money, to buy a new one. 


TT


----------



## timmytard

This essay was brought to you in part by the dude who I went all that way to meet.
The next day While I was sittin' on that bench writing the first part of this, I sent a message to buddy saying thanks, I woulda been fucked. 

He didn't know why I did all that that shit.

At that exact moment in time some dude joined the local facebook group that I started and asked if anyone was going up to Cypress.

I wrote I hope so I'm sittin' on a park bench yada yada.
Never heard of this guy before.
But he says if I was closer I'd help you out.

Now today I reply in my local facebook group.
I click on new guy's mug shot & it's the dude who I just met 8 hours beforehand..

So He already helped me just that same 8 hours ago, he just didn't know it.

Spooky Craiglist powers, they never leave you. 

Oh life's little adventures haha


TT


----------



## snowangel99

Freaky! It's all good as long as he isn't your mother's neighbors ex husband who is your ex g/fs dad....that's when it gets awkward.

I need a TT reality show. I would watch. You need to pitch it to Bravo.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatanka Head

snowangel99 said:


> I need a TT reality show. I would watch. You need to pitch it to Bravo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


I think a TT show would be better suited on the Sci-Fi network.


----------



## timmytard

Tatanka Head said:


> I think a TT show would be better suited on the Sci-Fi network.


No fiction there though.

100% good & bad times.

With the X rated stuff edited out>


TT

If I left that shit in there? Haha you'd never believe me!!!:embarrased1:


----------



## snowangel99

Well if Bravo doesn't pick it up start compiling for a book....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

snowangel99 said:


> OMG is all I can say! My life takes turns like this sometimes too and people never believe me!!!!!!
> 
> There is guy named Joey Gibbons. Anyway he started a concierge service for Whistler....basically rich people pay Joey to hook them up with parties, girls, clubs and skiing and snowboarding. He has a group of employees he pays to party with his clients. You could seriously work for Joey and make good money!!!!!!!! But you would have to be agreeable to be on camera because there is a TV show. I STG if you sent this post to Joey Gibbons he would hire you!!!!!
> 
> Gibbons Life | Gibbons Whistler


Message sent, with links.


TT


If it works out, you may get a complementary trip.
On me. Literally.>

Pics would determine that I guess?
I'm rootin' for us, miss snowangel99 lol


----------



## snowangel99

Gawd I could use a free trip to get away from these yahooligans in my life.

:hope:


----------



## deagol

gawd, rich people are $#@! weird....


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> gawd, rich people are $#@! weird....


No kidding,driving their fancy little Mercedes Benz and Beemers, Land Rivers & what not.
They weren't faring very well either. There were 3 I passed.
Same fate.


TT


----------



## jae

deagol said:


> gawd, rich people are $#@! weird....


They make sense if you do the other type of skiing. They're powder hounds too.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Just got the Swift from Evo for $342. Super stoked. 

Went from having zero Never Summer boards a year ago to now owning 3. Yes, I am officially a fan boy. 

153 Funslinger
157 Type Two
162 Swift

I went with the 162 for a few reasons. First, I like to go fast. Really fast. Two, because TT and I have similar riding styles and he has a 162 (although, I ride switch probably 50-60% of the time). Lastly, because it just makes sense to have a longer board for powder. 

I wanted to thank everyone in this thread as it helped me decide to buy this board. I got it for a great price, and seems like it will suit my riding style. 

@timmytard, let's ride together next season.


----------



## timmytard

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Just got the Swift from Evo for $342. Super stoked.
> 
> Went from having zero Never Summer boards a year ago to now owning 3. Yes, I am officially a fan boy.
> 
> 153 Funslinger
> 157 Type Two
> 162 Swift
> 
> I went with the 162 for a few reasons. First, I like to go fast. Really fast. Two, because TT and I have similar riding styles and he has a 162 (although, I ride switch probably 50-60% of the time). Lastly, because it just makes sense to have a longer board for powder.
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone in this thread as it helped me decide to buy this board. I got it for a great price, and seems like it will suit my riding style.
> 
> @timmytard, let's ride together next season.


Come to Canada right now.
My season sucked ass so far.

Only had maybe 15 days total all season.

So, I think I'm gonna get a spring pass to Whistler.

There's still powder to be had.>


TT


----------



## Phedder

Matty_B_Bop said:


> although, I ride switch probably 50-60% of the time


Something ain't right there...:wink:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

TT, I just got home from 2 weeks out west (Tahoe and Mt. Hood). It'll have to be next season, unfortunately. 

Phedder, good observation! Lmao! 

I'm goofy, but ride regular a ton just because. Lately I've been forcing myself to ride switch 80- 90% of the day just to make it second nature. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder

Yeah I figured that was the case hah, just couldn't resist pointing it out! 

I'm quite similar, basically now if I'm not charging or about to hit a feature, I'll probably be cruising around switch working on carves and (seemingly an exercise in futility) trying to make switch ollies feel natural. It's just not happening! Best thing I've been doing lately is my last lap of the day riding top to bottom switch. It sucks, and it hurts by the time I'm finished but it always points out where the weaknesses are hah.


----------



## timmytard

Phedder said:


> Something ain't right there...:wink:


Haha, yeah, those numbers don't add up right:wink:

If you are riding switch more than 50% of the time?

I think that's just going from a regular footer, to a goofy footer no?


TT


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Phedder said:


> Yeah I figured that was the case hah, just couldn't resist pointing it out!
> 
> I'm quite similar, basically now if I'm not charging or about to hit a feature, I'll probably be cruising around switch working on carves and (seemingly an exercise in futility) trying to make switch ollies feel natural. It's just not happening! Best thing I've been doing lately is my last lap of the day riding top to bottom switch. It sucks, and it hurts by the time I'm finished but it always points out where the weaknesses are hah.




For sure! It actually is good for when you're tired, or if you wanna build your other leg up. 

For me, switch feels just as natural as regular except when buttering or ollieing. I'm also not super comfortable in tight trees at speed when switch quite yet. 

I can ride just as fast switch as I can regular when charging, carving or in moguls, but balancing acts, super tight trees and butters are still a challenge. When it's not fresh snow, I almost exclusively ride switch (which has been the majority of the season for me, unfortunately). I do it just because I want to keep improving. 

I also like the twin, asym boards. A lot of people say they're unnecessary on here because people don't ride switch much at all, but that doesn't apply to me. My stance is centered and 9/-9. But that will obviously be different on the Swift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa

Nice steal on the that price Matty. I've been debating a Swift since the year it dropped, but you know how it is with pow here in the midwest.


----------



## Rogue

Another one has seen the light, now just wait until you float effortlessly through powder on this baby. Nothing comes close!!!


----------



## Alonzo

Hey Timmy,

You seem to have the fun-hunting pretty dialed on that deck. Are you riding that thing with any additional set-back on deep days, or running it with equal spacing fore and aft?

Thanks.


----------



## timmytard

Alonzo said:


> Hey Timmy,
> 
> You seem to have the fun-hunting pretty dialed on that deck. Are you riding that thing with any additional set-back on deep days, or running it with equal spacing fore and aft?
> 
> Thanks.


Yup, the reference inserts don't mean shit to me.
Cause I ride this thing everywhere.

And my powder usually isn't very light and fluffy.
Sometimes, but more often than not, it's like porridge lol.

I center it up on harder packed days.
Mostly it's set back though.
And if it's super deep and fluffy, it gets slammed all the way to the back inserts.

There's a reason why there's more than 4 inserts per foot on there.


TT


That was 2 days ago.


----------

